# Oman - Where to Find Villas and Apartments to Rent



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the best places to find Villas to rent in Oman.

I found one website, called OLX. This has quite a few on there, but seems like it could be a bit of a scam, with a lot of individuals posting up as apposed to letting agencies.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

OLX = Dubizzle in the UAE, Qatar etc.

What makes you think any letting agency in the region is reliable ? Lots of properties are just let by their owners.

This isnt the UK and the Real Estate world is markedly different here.


----------

